# RMC St Jean



## Ontariomario1 (28 Jan 2012)

Following copious amounts of inquiry towards RMC regarding attempts at ROTP with less than respectable grades, a rather irratible admissions rep told me to try for RMC St Jean. upon further review, I've come to realize i have no freaking idea what St Jean does. is CEGEP available to ontario students? Say my average is 65-70, would that be enough for St. Jean? Would military Co-Op increase my chances? Does anybody have any ideas of the best possible way to get in to either RMC or RMC St Jean? Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## yoman (28 Jan 2012)

Ontariomario1 said:
			
		

> Following copious amounts of inquiry towards RMC regarding attempts at ROTP with less than respectable grades, a rather irratible admissions rep told me to try for RMC St Jean. upon further review, I've come to realize i have no freaking idea what St Jean does. is CEGEP available to ontario students? Say my average is 65-70, would that be enough for St. Jean? Would military Co-Op increase my chances? Does anybody have any ideas of the best possible way to get in to either RMC or RMC St Jean? Any and all help is appreciated.



If your were steered towards St-Jean I would imagine the person you were speaking to was referring to trying out for the Preparatory Year offered at RMC St-Jean. This program is offered to applicants from outside of Quebec who may need educational upgrading in order to be ready for future studies at RMC. Prep year is also for those from within Quebec who have not completed CEGEP 1. Whether or not your eligible for Prep Year depends on such as your grades, extra curricular activities, sports etc. 

Check these out for more info:

RMC St-Jean's website: http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp
CF's ROTP Recruiting Webpage: http://forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#rmc_sj


----------



## Ontariomario1 (28 Jan 2012)

thanks Yoman. you answered several questions i had. the forces.ca link isnt helpful at all unfortunately. it seems to be steered more towards people who are applying for non RMC colleges and universtitys. The RMC St jean website simply states the required courses, not the marks you need in them. any sugestions as to how i can look for those. what kind of extra curricular activities are they looking for and how heavily in my favor is having them?


----------



## yoman (28 Jan 2012)

The link doesn't go directly to the page I was hoping for. You have to hit  the "Paid University" tab to get to the page I wanted to link to.

As for the marks required, they don't list them because it's generally different depending on the person. What do I mean by that? I know people who had high 60's as an average and I also know people who had 90's as an average and got in. They look at your entire application and decide from that. An additional factor is that every year their "cut off mark" changes do to the number of people applying and their recruiting intake. Do your best in school and get involved in stuff and you will be that much better off when you decide to apply.  To answer your question about extra curricular activities I would say that in my opinion anything sports and leadership related is good to have but don't necessarily limit yourself to that. Having a job couldn't hurt either. They're basically looking for a well rounded person.


----------



## Ontariomario1 (29 Jan 2012)

yoman said:
			
		

> . They're basically looking for a well rounded person.


well i have military co-op for the rest of the year then i graduate. hopefully they give me a decrease for that.


----------



## CDNcoyote (30 Mar 2012)

Hey all

I am currently a student finishing up my 1st year university studies at RMCSj.   I can offer a bit of help.   Essentially, what is going on here is the exact same mission as RMC in kingston, however the approach here is three pronged.   Because of Quebec's public schooling system ending at grade 11, the canadian military colleges must accomidate.   For applicants from Quebec, they will commence studies here at the CEGEP 1 level (preparatory year) and then a CEGEP 2 year.   From there, they will go off to kingston for 3 years of university education.   Students from out of Quebec who are in need of mark upgrading will come here as prep year students, and be in the same level classes as those in CEGEP 1 and then CEGEP 2 the following year, however, because you have not been a part of Quebec's school system, you will not receive your College Diploma at the end of your 2 years here at RMCSj.   Once you are complete here, you will be sent to kingston to complete your degree for 3 years.   Lastly, there are students such as myself, from out of Quebec, who are only sent here for first year university studies (similar to that the CEGEP 2 students are doing).   This is because of spacing at RMC Kingston and applicants are not sent to either college based off of merit, it is simply random.   We do our first year here then are sent to Kingston for 3 years.

As for your question regarding required marks, from people I know here in the Preparatory system, its anywhere from high 60s to the 80s.   Essentially the same as the first year university students here with the exception to maybe one mark which the application board feels you may need upgrading in or if you are missing a required course from high school.   

Keep at the books and don't worry too much about being sent here as opposed to Kingston for the first year or two of your studies.   Embrace it.   Its a great opportunity to work towards your bilingualism.   As well, things here are a lot more oriented towards the military aspect of things.   You will probably be a lot better off at Basic Military Officer Qualification for it.   Things can be a lot more stressful and structured here but it will make for a better officer (personal opinion).   

If you have anymore questions I can hopefully answer.


----------



## yoman (30 Mar 2012)

CDNcoyote said:
			
		

> Things can be a lot more stressful and structured here but it will make for a better officer (personal opinion).



There's plenty of stress to go around at both institutions.


----------



## jwtg (30 Mar 2012)

CDNcoyote said:
			
		

> Keep at the books and don't worry too much about being sent here as opposed to Kingston for the first year or two of your studies.   Embrace it.   Its a great opportunity to work towards your bilingualism.   As well, things here are a lot more oriented towards the military aspect of things.   You will probably be a lot better off at Basic Military Officer Qualification for it.   Things can be a lot more stressful and structured here but it will make for a better officer (personal opinion).


Based on what? 
Have you done BMOQ? Have you studied at RMC Kingston?


----------



## CDNcoyote (30 Mar 2012)

Just based on what we are fed here.   To be honest, I am not sure, which is why I stated that it was my personal opinion.   Trust me, I was in the same boots as this guy when I got told that I was coming here as opposed to Kingston for first year.   I have a lot of friends in Kingston as well as me being from Toronto.   Just offering some insight into the way some people think about things here.   

HOwever like i said, it was my personal opinion based off of what we are told here.   I stated it as such and Im sorry for any offence that it caused you


----------



## jwtg (30 Mar 2012)

CDNcoyote said:
			
		

> HOwever like i said, it was my personal opinion based off of what we are told here.   I stated it as such and Im sorry for any offence that it caused you


No offense was taken.  I simply wanted you to state what it was that was informing your opinion.

I'm up at 0500 most mornings, regularly attend organized pt, inspections, briefings, drill, and other military obligations all while participating in intramural sports, performing squadron duties and succeeding academically.

Things can be pretty stressful here in Kingston, so I wouldn't be too quick to elevate one campus over the other.


----------



## CDNcoyote (30 Mar 2012)

Trust me, I am way too excited to be going to Kingston.  I don't necessarily favour the program from one campus over the other, but from what I have seen at Kingston, regardless of the new 5am wake ups and whatnot, I feel although I will enjoy Kingston more than here.   Needless to say, I have enjoyed this place quite a bit and I would never knock it!  Its just one of the ways that the anglos seem to get over being put in a different than expected place for the year.


----------

